

What Microsoft can learn from Apple - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-microsoft-can-learn-from-apple-2009-5

======
okeumeni
The best advice to Microsoft: just survive the moment. Apple is in its high
time. People love apple period; No matter what Microsoft does at this time he
is the bad guy until the wind blows in a different direction.

